# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Futuro Reef - 540L

## Gil Miguel

Aqui vai o futuro Setup:

*Aquario*: Lifetech 150x60x60 em vidro Moldado de 10 mm (Já adquirido)

*Movel* : Lifetech (Já adquirido)

*Sumps*: 38x38x40 +  45 x 35x 33  (Já adquirido)

*Aquario Propagação:* 60x30x40 LIfetech com Retorno da Hagen  902 3700 L/H a partilhar sump com aquario principal, com calha Lifetech PC 2x55W e corrente de 900 L/H  + 800 L/H + retorno (maxijet 1200) (adquirido e á posteriori desmontado)

*ILuminação* : ATI Powercolor 4x80W e mto em breve passa a 8x80W (ATI´s 5 aquabluespecial,2 blueplus e 1 procolor)

*Circulação*: *retorno SICCE 2500 L/H   com Scwd* + Resun Wave Maker Electronica 15000L/H  ( c/ controlador)  + 3 x Sunsun 5000L/H ( Tudo adquirido)

= +- 45 X V.A.   


*Substrato*: 50 kg areia 1-2 mm + 10 kg Sugar Size (atras 10 cm á frente 1 cm) (adquirido)

*Refugio*: A desenvolver, possivel passagem do aquario de propagaçao para refugio


Outros Equipamentos:
- Sistema de reposiçao automatica de água diy + reactor kalk (já feito)
- Reactor de cálcio Aquacare 1000L    adquirido 
- Controlador pH Azoo

----------


## Gil Miguel

aqui vão os primeiros avanços..tem sido muito poucos e bem lentos

Local onde o aquario(s) vai ficar




Aquario de Propagação 64L que vai ficar ligado ao principal




Sumps interligadas




Ligação sumps




Saida de água aquario principal.




Agora as questões:
1- O Furo de 50mm será suficiente para uma Bomba de Retorno de 3400 L/H ?

2- A Bomba de Retorno do Aquario de propagação (3700L/H) pode partilhar a mesma divisão da sump que a de retorno do aquario principal, sem que isso traga qualquer problema?

3- A bomba de retorno do refugio Hang On deve ficar no aquario principal, ou tambem na Sump?

4- A ligação das sumps feita pelo fundo das mesmas será suficiente para quebrar as bolhas provenientes do escumador que ficará na 1º sump ?


Neste momento só falta poder comprar a calha t5 6x80W e claro poder mudar de casa  :Smile: 

Queria agradecer ao Carlos Figas e ao Vasco Lobão pela excelente ajuda que deram, um na construção  da sump e respectivos furos, ao Vasco pelo companheirismo e ajuda na ligação das sumps.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Gil
Parabens por esta nova iniçiativa,na minha opniao devias fazer outro furo de 50mm pois eu tenho uma bomba de 6000 litros regulavel e ela no maximo que deve ser devido a altura de 5400  litros,os dois furos de 50mm ficam muito a conta,por isso por uma questao de prevençao eu fazia outro.
Na outra questao eu punha a bomba de retorno na sump,acho que dá melhor resultado
Quanto as bolhas eu nao me iria preocupar pois eu tenho um esquema praticamente identico e nao tenho qualquer problemas de bolhas.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Agora as questões:
> 1- O Furo de 50mm será suficiente para uma Bomba de Retorno de 3400 L/H ?


Sim, é suficiente!




> 2- A Bomba de Retorno do Aquario de propagação (3700L/H) pode partilhar a mesma divisão da sump que a de retorno do aquario principal, sem que isso traga qualquer problema?


Não sei bem como funcionará o escoamento de uma sump para a outra, mas partindo do principio que passe normalmente de uma para a outra, não tem qualquer problema de colocar as duas ou três na mesma divisão/compartimento.




> 3- A bomba de retorno do refugio Hang On deve ficar no aquario principal, ou tambem na Sump?


Para mim, é onde der mais jeito...




> 4- A ligação das sumps feita pelo fundo das mesmas será suficiente para quebrar as bolhas provenientes do escumador que ficará na 1º sump ?


Penso que não terás problemas com isso.
Neste momento tens uma sump sem nenhuma divisão, quebra-bolhas, ou compartimento, e acho que não tens problemas, ou são minimos...ou estou errado?

*PS-* Se já cá tivesses vindo fazer uma visita  :yb665:  , tinhas respondido por ti próprio ás tuas questões...quase que só observando.  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

parabens Gil,as coisas parecem estar no bom caminho  :SbOk:  .

abraço
carlos

----------


## João Castelo

Gil,

Não tenho duvidas que este aquário vai dar que falar.

Já me estou a fazer convidado para o visitar quando estiver a funcionar.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Boa noite Gil
Ora aí está mais uma obra de engenharia de elevado nível :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  em fase de conclusão para um funcionamento seguramente de sucesso e referencia. Agradecia que me informasses para quando é a inauguração (o corta a fita :HaEbouriffe:  :Big Grin:  da tradição) porque já sei qual o coral que te vou oferecer e como não é um barco, não desperdiçamos o champagne contra o casco do mesmo :HaEbouriffe:  :Big Grin:  :KnTrinquer:  :KnTrinquer:  :KnTrinquer:  (preferes Pommery Brut Royal www.*pommery*.fr ou Veuve Clicquot www.*veuve*-*clicquot*.com). :SbOk3:  :KnTrinquer: 

Atenciosamente :Big Grin:  :SbOk3:  :KnTrinquer: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Obrigado a todos pelas dicas, de facto foi a minha 1º experiência com furos e como não percebo nada disto nada como perguntar  :Smile: 

Paulo: Há outro furo mais pequeno do lado esquerdo do aquario que ia aproveitar para uma das entradas de água no aquário. Se calhar vou ponderar a sua utilização como 2º furo de saida de água. Sempre durmo mais descansado  :Smile: .

Ricardo: A visita está prometida, mas este fim de semana estou com a Susana a adiantar umas coisas na casa nova e a palavra aquários nem pode ser pronunciada  :Smile:  Talvez segunda para ir com calma.

João : Não precisas de te fazer de convidado  :Smile:  e queria publicamente agradecer-te pela compreensão e paciencia que tiveste para comigo.

Carlos: O meu parece.. o teu está mesmo  :Smile:  cá te espero esta semana.

Pedro: Pedro prefiro Pommery Brut Royal!!! :Palmas:   Quem fez 700 km para me visitar tem que ser obviamente Convidado de Honra!  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Obrigado pelo enorme apoio que me tens dado!

----------


## António Paes

Já está a tomar forma  :Smile: , e em vez de teres apenas uma sump tens mais e tudo heheh, e culpa é do móvel  :Smile: .
A parte mais complicada vai ser mesmo a "transfega" dos vivos mas com planeamento isso corre tudo bem, vais ver.
Vai mantendo o post actualizado.
Depois vou ver isso ao vivo.

António

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Não percebo como é que raio pensas que essa ligação entre sumps pode funcionar!?!?!?! Quanto a mim vais ter muitas inundações. Se calhar sou eu que estou a ver mal o filme, uma vez que pelos vistos ninguém deu conta!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Pelo princípio dos vazos comunicantes, não estou a ver como é que poderá não funcionar.

Quanto à saída de 50mm digo-te já que é mais que suficiente. Eu tenho a minha saída com 50mm e acho demais já que a bomba de retorno está a fazer 5.000l/h reais e tenho a torneira de saída mais de 50% fechada.

E quanto a mim, basta um furo. tens é que o protejer com um crivo para garantires que nada o poderá entupir.

Quanto à transfega, ou ajuda para ir buscar água, já sabes. É só fazer um telefonema.
Tenho um bidon de 110 + 6 de 20l que poderão dar uma ajuda se quiseres.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Jose.Silva

Boas 

Este aqua vou acompanhar com muito gosto acredita ...

Porque ... estou a estudar as coisas para ver se um dia distante deste nasce mais um marinho na madeira de 100 x 50 x 50  com sump 60 x 30 x 30.

Nada que se compare mas acredita que tens sido bom mestre. 

Preves tudo como se pode ver no primeiro topico.

Enfim ... votos que o teu projecto seja um sucesso.

e que me ajude aprender.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Pelo princípio dos vazos comunicantes, não estou a ver como é que poderá não funcionar.


Se reparares os furos estão feitos em baixo e isso vai, mais tarde ou mais cedo provocar um entupimento de um dos lados. Basta isso para haver uma inundação - o tubo é demasiado fino para garantir o fluxo.

A melhor forma de fazer algo semelhante seria por gravidade e aí bastaria fazer um furo grande na parte superior de uma das sumps e colocar um crivo - a água passaria para a outra por extra-vazão.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Sim, eu reparei que os furos estão em baixo.
É claro que tem que haver manutenção. Desde que seja feita e preferêncialmente com um crivo de cada lado.

Penso que não custa nada passar um escovilhão pelo tubo a cada TPA e limpeza de escumador.

De resto, vários membros tem este tipo de sump's. 
Será que podiam dar a vossa opinião?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Se reparares os furos estão feitos em baixo e isso vai, mais tarde ou mais cedo provocar um entupimento de um dos lados. Basta isso para haver uma inundação - o tubo é demasiado fino para garantir o fluxo.
> 
> A melhor forma de fazer algo semelhante seria *por gravidade* e aí bastaria fazer um furo grande na parte superior de uma das sumps e colocar um crivo - a água passaria para a outra por extra-vazão.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Exacto ! O Diogo tem razao...vais ter que proteger esta area com uma rede, e so preciso um snail parar ai e vai ser problema.  

Parabens no projecto sem duvida que saira bem  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Nao vejo porque haver problemas no tubo que une os dois aquarios,pois eu tenho os meus assim e nao tenho nem tive qualquer problema,desde que eles estejam protegidos por um crivo ou uma rede de malha grossa,eu tenho um tanque de 100 litros ligado a outro de 280 litros  com argamax,nassarios etc,e nunca tive problemas pois o nivel de agua vai subindo constantemente nos dois,estao sempre ao mesmo nivel,acho que é um bom sistema.
Força nisso Gil

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Gil,

O furo de 50mm como já foi dito é suficiente para a tal bomba de 3400l/h. Podes sim é ter problemas com o barulho do gorgulhar da água a sair para a sump. Uma forma de minimizar este é colocar uma entrada de ar junto à saída de água para a sump, um tê com um tampão furado acima do nível de água, tal como se fosse um Durso. Outra forma é utilizares uma bomba de débito menor (2400l/h). O escoamento de água poderia ter sido maximizado se o furo tivesse sido feito mais abaixo permitindo a colocação de um joelho a 90º de 50mm na parte interior, fica a sugestão para os próximos!

Quanto às sumps o furo de ligação entre elas deverá também ser de 50mm, ser for menor podes ter o nível de água no primeiro compartimento mais acima do que no segundo. Se ainda fores a tempo recomendo-te em vez de 1 furo 2 de 50mm, diminuindo a probabilidade de entupimento.

Boas mudanças!!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Roberto: Se calhar a foto dá a ideia errada, mas o tubo tem um bom diametro (50mm) , era preciso que fossem vários snails e todos Tamanho XL. :yb624:  

Como é obvio vou colocar crivos de ambos os lados que já tinha adquirido contando com o da saida de água do aquário, mas apenas por descargo de consciencia, é praticamente impossivel que qualquer das 2 entradas dos furos ficassem entupidas, quer pelo diametro dos furos, quer pela força da água. Estou tambem a ponderar a hipótese de colocar um Joelho antes do crivo para a água ser puxada um pouco mais acima no caso da 1º sump.

Já vi vários aquários assim e todos funcionaram bem, o último que me recordo ter um sistema semelhante a este foi do José Perpetua senão tou em erro, e o Paulo Bravo que está a relatar ter as coisas feitas da mesma forma.

De referir tambem que os furos não tão completamente rentes ao fundo e a sump da direita encontra-se numa posição  elevada em relação á da esquerda.

Ricardo: Apesar de não se vêr na fotografia a saida de água já tem esse esquema que referiste. Montei tambem uma torneira na chegada á sump caso seja necessário. Quanto á ligação das sumps já expliquei em cima, de qualquer forma obrigado pela dica do 2º furo :SbOk:  , mas torna-se complicado outro furo, caso seja necessário deslocar as sumps e teria que furar o movel noutro ponto.

Rui Gaspar: Obrigado pelas dicas e certamente vou-te pedir esses bidons de apoio  :Smile: 

Diogo: Eu compreendo muito bem os teus propósitos, e começo a pensar seriamente que tens algum problema a nivel da compreensão escrita, já que te solicitei várias vezes que não te dirigisses mais a mim. Se for preciso um desenho eu faço.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Se calhar a foto dá a ideia errada, mas o tubo tem um bom diametro (50mm) , era preciso que fossem vários snails e todos Tamanho XL.


Ah fiz a conversao de inches para mm  :yb624:  
O meu tinha 40mm na descarga e um turbo acabou la e como sabes agua por todo o lado :yb620:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Começando pela parte técnica... os furos das sumps não têm 50 mm! Terão quanto muito 32 e isso é sem dúvida pouco. 

Passando à parte lúdica... de facto não tenho problemas de compreensão e posso dizer-te que devo um pouco mais à inteligência que tu! Deverias andar um ano, ou ano e meio para trás e pensar no que sabias e quem te ajudou e ensinou. Relembro-te que nessa altura não me largavas no MSN... Como não quero penses que tenho más intenções, porque agora até já sabes umas coisitas, nem vou continuar a história.

Penso que poderias ser um pouco humilde e perceber que nem todos têm más intenções. Acredita que para mim não és assim tão importante. Quando coloquei a questão do furo, coloquei-a porque sinceramente acho que não funciona.

Quanto a dirigir-me a ti, vou continuar a fazê-lo sempre que me apetecer e achar que posso dar algum contributo. Se não for para ti (porque já sei que sabes tudo), talvez para outros que estejam interessados em aprender um pouco.

Se tivesse algum propósito quando me dirijo a ti, com toda a certeza já o saberias. Quanto ao desenho, talvez da próxima vez que estivermos juntos te peça para mo fazeres, pois nessas alturas não os tens no sítio para vires ter comigo, quanto mais para dizeres metade daquilo que escreves. Felizmente que não sou um puto como tu e por isso vou mais uma vez deixar passar esta tua falta de educação. Tens muito que aprender... e olha que não estou a falar de peixinhos!

Abraço e boa sorte para este teu projecto,

Diogo

PS - faz os furos de ligação entre as sumps mais largos! Talvez 50 mm seja uma boa ideia.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas novamente.

Diogo: Nem te vou responder, este tipo de discussões é de facto aquilo que gostas.

Quanto ao diametro do tubo, e como não sou mentiroso, fui medi-lo e tem de facto 50mm. O Passa.muros suponho que tenha no minimo 40 mm.
De qualquer forma com crivos de ambos os lados e com a 1º sump mais alta que a segunda, não vejo argumentos nem hipóteses para que o tubo  fique bloqueado.

----------


## Rui Pereira

Pessoal, acho que aqui fala-se de aquariofilia marinha, deixem-se dessas coisas dentro dos tópicos, só dá é mau ambiente a esta freguesia :Prabaixo:  , aliás existem as PM's...
Não sou ninguêm neste forum, mas acho que todos pensam um pouco assim.
Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas... Estou com o Rui Pereira.
 Este é um forúm de aquariofilia de salgados, portanto serve para se falar e partilhar experiencias sobre reefs dentro de casa .
 Para o resto á mais forúns. Não gastem o espaço e o dinheiro do nosso forúm com coisas que não digam respeito a reefs.
 Peço desculpa por gastar este espaço com um desabafo, mas queria dizer ao Rui que á mais gente a pensar como ele.
 Abraço  a todos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo: Nem te vou responder, este tipo de discussões é de facto aquilo que gostas.


Não! Por acaso não gosto, algumas até me dão algum gozo. Não é o caso desta e por isso tentei ser correcto contigo - seria bom teres a mesma postura comigo.

Quanto aos dois Senhores que manifestaram indignação em relação às minhas palavras, peço desculpas se Vos incomodei.




> Quanto ao diametro do tubo, e como não sou mentiroso, fui medi-lo e tem de facto 50mm. O Passa.muros suponho que tenha no minimo 40 mm.


Eu falei de furo e não de tubo. Se o tubo que está na imagem, como dizes tem 50 mm, então os furos têm 32 mm, pois os passa muros equivalentes estão sempre abaixo. Eu acho apertado e acima de tudo arriscado.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Penso que o Diogo tem razão, eu comprei agora um passa murosmeu de 50 mm, mas o furo no aqua é de 67 mm.

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Boas Gil,
boa sorte com o projecto.

Em relação à sump, eu já tive a funcionar assim, mas tinha dois tubos de 40 a fazer a ligação. O princípio de funcionamento é simples: quando uma enche a pressão da água obriga a água a passar para o outro lado. E funciona!

A questão da ligação entre elas influencia no seguinte, quanto mais pequeno for o tubo maior é o desnível entre as sumps, porque se obriga a primeira a ter mais pressão para passar toda a água que recebe para a outra.

No meu caso, também com uma bomba de 3400L/h,  o desnível era de cerca de 1 cm, se a abertura do teu passa muros (medida interior) for de 40mm eu diria deves ter um desnível parecido, se for de 32mm, talvez já seja mais significativo.
No entanto, desde que desempedido (vais ter de limpar porque vai acumular sedimentos de certeza) funciona sempre, com o devido desnível. 

Só não percebo uma coisa. A água vai da sump da direita (onde tem a torneira) para a da esquerda certo ? porque é que tens esta sump da esquerda mais alta ? 
é que elas funcionam com se de uma só se tratasse, quando o nível sobe na primeira sobe na segunda também (com a diferença do desnível que falei).

Nada te impede de fazeres um teste, colocas a bomba de 3400 L/h a encher a primeira e vez como se comporta a passagem para a segunda e depois colocas em circuito fechado(retira de uma e coloca na outra) e simulas o funcionamento como se viesse do aqua..

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Diogo: Sinceramente estou farto destes conflitos, tu tens a tua quota parte de culpa e eu admito que terei tambem igual culpa. Da minha parte, e porque sei que isto em nada ajuda o forum e restantes membros, vou-me moderar nas minhas intervênções relativas á tua pessoa, e esperar que faças o mesmo, terminando assim estas provocações mútuas que em nada dignificam o Reefforum.

Pedro: Muito Obrigado pela tua resposta, a posição da sump da direita teria como objectivo eliminar esse possivel desnivel e um aumento de pressão (por gravidade de uma sump para a outra), pelo que percebi da tua explicação isso não terá qualquer influência certo?

Quanto ao diametro do passa-muros, vou pôr a questão a quem os colocou ou quando voltar á casa nova, faço essa medição.

De qualquer forma, com os crivos e uma manutenção minimamente frequente,penso que não existirá qualquer problema. Fazer outro furo é impossivel. Já vou ter que fazer vários furos para passar cabos, mangueiras de pequeno diametro, e acho que serão furos a mais e que poderá alterar a resistência do movel.

Vou fazer o teste ao aquario com água doce, mas queria testar todo o sistema (incluindo já o aquario de propagação e refugio), assim vou aguardar pela oportunidade de furar o aquario de prop.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo: Sinceramente estou farto destes conflitos, tu tens a tua quota parte de culpa e eu admito que terei tambem igual culpa. Da minha parte, e porque sei que isto em nada ajuda o forum e restantes membros, vou-me moderar nas minhas intervênções relativas á tua pessoa, e esperar que faças o mesmo, terminando assim estas provocações mútuas que em nada dignificam o Reefforum.


Muito bem. De facto acho que é o melhor em prol da comunidade! Quer queiramos, quer não vamos andar aqui os 2 muito tempo e como é óbvio com o nível de participação de um e de outro haverá muitas vezes que iremos comentar os mesmos tópicos. Vamos como é óbvio colidir em termos de opiniões, mas isso é algo que surgirá naturalmente e o que espero de ti é que vejas os meus comentários com a imparcialidade necessária, pois não os farei com nenhum outro objectivo que não seja técnico.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Gil,
quanto ao desnível acho que não vai influenciar mas também não me parece que tenho importância suficiente para mudares o que já está feito. Fica apenas com a ideia que se o nível de uma subir o da outra também sobe, isto, por exemplo,  para teres em conta por exemplo os cálculos da água que vem parar à sump se faltar a corrente e a bomba de retorno se desligar.

Quanto às bolhas do escumador, se não encontrares melhor solução, podes colocar um acrílico dobrado em L, vedando o melhore que puderes, a fechar os cantos junto aos passa muros :
 _
 L|
 (sem colares com silicone para poderes limpar o tubo), por forma a fazeres a água passar cima, quer à entrada, quer à saída do tubo. Não é grande solução, mas eu assim eliminava uma boa parte das bolhas.

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Fui Verificar a medida do passa-muros com a pessoa que os colocou e são ambos de 40 mm.


Mais uma vez Pedro, muito obrigado pelas dicas!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Mesmo sendo de 40mm nao vais ter problema,como o Pedro disse a unica coisa que podes notar é um desnivel,o que nao fara mal,eu tenho na minha sump que esta com o mesmo sistema ligado a um tanque de 100 litros e tenho um desnivel apenas de 3 cm o que nao é muito eu ate penso que seja pela potençia da bomba que esta a puxar a agua,pois se for com outra bomba nao ha este desnivel,como vais usar uma bonba de menos potençia acho que nem desnivel vais ter.
Se preçisares de ajuda em alguma coisa diz qualquer coisa,pode ser que se arranje por aqui

----------


## Nuno Pereira

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Não! Por acaso não gosto, algumas até me dão algum gozo. Não é o caso desta e por isso tentei ser correcto contigo - seria bom teres a mesma postura comigo.
> 
> Quanto aos dois Senhores que manifestaram indignação em relação às minhas palavras, peço desculpas se Vos incomodei.
> 
> 
> ...


Boa Noite Diogo,

Não nos conhecemos mas gostava de te dizer que acompanhei o teu projecto desde o início, e tu juntamente com o Ricardo Rodrigues, Julio Macieira, Rui Ferreira, entre muito outros que peço desculpa por não mencionar, foram a motivação para me meter nisto e crescer (e ainda tenho muito mais para crescer).

Primeiro gostava de dizer, que não considerei de forma nenhuma a tua preocupação quanto aos tubos,despropositada ( tenho seguido vários posts, e entendo que todas estas questões devem ser colocadas, independentemente de haver experiências válidas ou não),

Segundo, penso que os dois amigos que fizeram referência ao desaguizado entre ti e penso que o Gil, não tinham má intenção, mas apenas o propósito de evitar quezilias.

Por ultimo e esta sim é claramente a minha opinião. 
Considero este fórum excelente.

1. O nível técnico de alguns dos seus participantes é fenomenal, misturando formação académica especifica com conhecimentos empiricos.
2. O 'apoio pedagógico' dado por esses mesmos membros e outros é acima do normal
3. O espirito de camaradagem e amizade é em grande parte das vezes excelente.

Por todas estas razões, e perdoem-me se me alarguei na minha opinião, penso que devemos evitar estas quezilias.
Ser superior é claramente passar por cima de provocações, ou laivos derogância, e seguir no bom caminho... em frente.

Um abraço a todos, 

e já agora vejam nos setup's o meu post (sou maçarico mas com calma vai);
O nome é sugestivo de como, não é para chatices que este hobby serve;
- O MEU ANTI-STRESS :SbSourire:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Nuno:ficou registada a tua opinião e penso que o assunto esteja resolvido.Vêr se os offtopic´s ficam por aqui  :Whistle:   :Olá:  



Paulo: Vou-me fazer de convidado para ir  ai uma espreitadela ao teu sistema, e dares-me uma ajuda com o mini aquario de prop.  :Wink:  Obrigado pela disponibilidade

----------


## Rui Pereira

Diogo a mim não incomoda nada...por mim podem falar o que quizerem, apenas sou da opinião que situações destas podiam ser evitadas.
Espero que tenham percebido que eu estava não a criticar mas sim a dar a minha opinião...
Cumprimentos,

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas Gil.

De facto não consegues estar parado e isso é excelente!  :Pracima:  

Acho que os 40mm devem ser suficientes e o risco é mínimo. Agora acho que vais ter uma diferença de nível entre as duas sumps.

Penso que as sumps têm uma diferença de 7 cm pelo que se não as alinhaste por cima devias tê-lo feito para que a de menos altura não condicionasse o nível da outra.

Por outras palavras, como tens as duas ligadas, em caso de corte de energia tens que te reger pela que está mais abaixo pelo que fará todo sentido meter uma base de 7cms por baixo dela (ou de 8 se a outra tiver uma de 1 cm).

Onde vais colocar o depósito de reposição? :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 
Grande Nuno!!  :SbOk:  

Quanto ás sumps, a sump mais alta - a da esquerda (40cm) está numa base com 3 cm de altura, a sump maiis baixa - a da direita (  33   cm) está numa base com 5 cm de altura.

Entao, na tua opinião terei que acrescentar uma base com mais 5-6 cm na sump da direita?
É que ai o escumador já não cabe  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Whistle:  


O Depósito de reposição vai ficar na outra divisão do aquario,já que é perto dessa zona que ficará o reactor de Kalk.


Abraço!  :Wink:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

O Sistema já está em testes com água doce.

Os Vasos comunicantes resultaram bem, apesar de com uma bomba de retorno tão forte causar alguns problemas em termos dos tempos de 
passagem de uma sump para a outra.

Vou resolver este problema com uma derivação do retorno para alimentar tambem um aquario de 60 litros que está ligado ao Sistema.

Depois coloco fotos.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia, Gil  :Olá:  

Não se colocando em causa a capacidade de transfega de uma sump para a outra com o diametro do furo que tens neste momento, acho que seria muito sensato ponderares outro furo (ainda que isso dê algum trabalho) na parte superior das sump de forma a garantir que numa eventual diminuição de passagem do tubo principal o segundo tubo de comunicação sirva como elemento de correcção imediata e te evite algum dissabore. Não é necessário o entupimento total do tubo que agora tens montado, basta que exista uma obstrução que diminua o caudal que é necessário para a bomba (bombas) de retorno e os niveis entre as sump deixam de estar equilibrados.  :yb677:  Mais vale prevenir que remediar.
Para caudais até 6000lt/hr o diametro interior do tubo minimo é de 36mm, razão pela qual se aplica normalmente tubo de 40mm, sendo assim é preciso ter a noção do furo real do aquário e as caracteristicas dos acessórios que utilizas para saber se comporta a transfega necessária. E já agora faz as contas das bombas que tencionas colocar.

Um abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joaquim


O diametro do furo de passagem entre as sumps é de 40 mm.O tubo de ligação é obviamente superior e encontra-se vedado com teflon  e 2 braçadeiras com parafuso.
Quanto á bomba de retorno é uma EHEIM de 3400 L/H que sobe por um tubo de 22 mm para um SCWD com 2 saidas de água. Hoje vou acabar a derivação desse mesma bomba para fazer tambem o retorno para um aquario de 60 litros que se encontra ligado ao sistema (partilha de sumps e retorno).

Tendo em conta que o SCWD retira cerca de 30 % do caudal da bomba, e com a derivação para tambem fazer o retorno para o outro aquario, julgo que a bomba deverá perder cerca de 50% desse fluxo.
De referir tambem que todos os tubos de descarga foram montados com válvulas que permitem regular a respectiva descarga.

O Aquario principal tem um furo de 40mm e um furo de diametro inferior, que em caso de entupimento do furo acima referido, permite a mesma descarga, já o testei e este furo pequeno dá conta do recado.

Em relação aos furos na sump,foi apenas colocado 1 e está protegido com crivos de ambos os lados. Acho que com uma manutênção minimamente regular dificilmente haverá alguma espécie de entupimentos.
De qualquer forma penso colocar um depósito com uma capacidade de cerca de 60 litros (onde vou colocar os reactores) por detrás do sistema com uma boia e uma bomba em caso de entupimento.

A colocação de mais um furo nesta altura é complicado, de qualquer forma ainda não é uma hipótese descartada.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Boas Joaquim
> 
> 
> O diametro do furo de passagem entre as sumps é de 40 mm.O tubo de ligação é obviamente superior e encontra-se vedado com teflon  e 2 braçadeiras com parafuso.
> Quanto á bomba de retorno é uma EHEIM de 3400 L/H que sobe por um tubo de 22 mm para um SCWD com 2 saidas de água. Hoje vou acabar a derivação desse mesma bomba para fazer tambem o retorno para um aquario de 60 litros que se encontra ligado ao sistema (partilha de sumps e retorno).
> 
> Tendo em conta que o SCWD retira cerca de 30 % do caudal da bomba, e com a derivação para tambem fazer o retorno para o outro aquario, julgo que a bomba deverá perder cerca de 50% desse fluxo.
> De referir tambem que todos os tubos de descarga foram montados com válvulas que permitem regular a respectiva descarga.
> 
> ...


Ok, Gil

Para um caudal desses não existe problema, era necessário uma obstrução de mais de metade do tubo para causar algum. Sendo que a manutenção é mesmo para fazer e também uma verificação visual de vez em quando basta para estares descansado.

Um abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Aqui vão as primeiras duas fotos do aquario.







O inicio tem sido complicado e praticamente sem escumador, dado que este, desde que usei epoxy da tunze e sc3 ficou 2 semanas sem escumar, tambem as variações de nivel na sump por falta de montagem do sistema automatico de reposição de água, podem ter agravado o problema.

De qualquer forma o sistema, mesmo com alimentaçao frequente dos peixes, apresenta-se estável e com muito poucas algas, exceptuando o vidro que tem que ser limpo 2 vezes por semana.

Quanto ao polémico funcionamento da passagem entre as 2 sumps, depois de várias experiencias que passaram pela tentativa prepositada de entupir a passagem, verifiquei que é praticamente impossivel o entupimento.
De qualquer forma vou adquirir uma bomba de 12V ligada a uma boia de nivel para fazer essa passagem no caso de existir algum problema.
Tenho tido tambem algumas dificuldades com a regulação dos fluxos de subida e descida, e terei que mudar a EHEIM 3400 L/H para uma bomba de Fluxo Inferior ( na ordem dos 2500 L/H), já que a 2º sump vaza mais rápido com o retorno, do que a alimentação de água vinda da 1º sump.
Resolvi o problema com uma derivaçao do retorno para a propria sump, mas assim é um desperdicio de energia.
Portanto quem quiser fazer um upgrade eu tou disponivel para negociar  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Mais tarde colocarei mais fotos, quando já tiver a estrutura de iluminação montada.

----------


## António Paes

Esse aquário promete ficar tão bom ou mesmo melhor que o anterior. Esse aquascaping está 5* tb. Vai mantendo actualizado o setup.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Aqui vão as primeiras duas fotos do aquario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O inicio tem sido complicado e praticamente sem escumador, dado que este, desde que usei epoxy da tunze e sc3 ficou 2 semanas sem escumar, tambem as variações de nivel na sump por falta de montagem do sistema automatico de reposição de água, podem ter agravado o problema.
> ...


 :Olá: Boa noite Gil
Problemas...todos os têm...faz parte...e superam-se como de resto o estás a fazer e outra coisa não era de esperar...Ad Augusta Per Angusta (Latim -  significa qualquer coisa como: _Para a Glória Por Caminhos Dificeis_). A disposição está lindissima :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :yb677: , se conseguires disfarçar as cabeças motoras fica...o mar...e...5 estrelas bem merecidas desde o inicio, como era de esperar :SbOk3: 
E o teu anterior aquário, que lhe vais fazer?, dava um belissimo aquário para exibir tridacnas, por exemplo, ou então poderia ficar o "Reef Shopping de frags Chanerca Da Caparica", enfim cá espero a altura de ir aí...com muitas caixas como as que levei, para encher de frags. :SbSourire19: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Está muito bom Gil, corrente não te falta!!! Mais fotos, mais fotos...

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Quanto ás bombas, a tunze Stream já nao se vê praticamente e quando a Montipora Porites crescer deixa de estar completamente á vista.
O Kit das Tunze Turbelle provavelmente será vendido já que aguardo por uma Bomba Electronica do tipo das stream bastante potente. Assim ficarei com apenas 2 bombas no aquario, estando apenas uma delas á vista,visto que tem a forma mto semelhante á da tunze nao acho que esteticamente tenha grande interferencia, pelo menos a mim não me faz diferença.

Quanto ao Aquario de propagaçao continua na casa dos meus pais, quem sabe um dia o volto a montar  :Wink: 

Conto Contigo para a inauguração, quando tiver a iluminação pronta, que será de 2x250W HQI + 4x80W T5 , talvez daqui a 2 semanas.Neste momento tou com 6x80W t5.

Ricardo:
Seguem umas fotos, que apesar de fraquinhas foram tiradas com boa vontade  :Coradoeolhos:  

*Foto Geral*


*Lado Esquerdo Layout*


*Vista Lateral*


*Pequeno Aquario de Propagação ligado ao Sistema* (descarga e retorno na sump 1)


*Sump 1* (quedas de agua e escumador e ligação entre sumps)



Um dos Novos Brinquedos adquiridos á Surfrigo (Obrigado Alex)!É só primir o botão e voilá - Densidade e temperatura  :Smile:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Palmas:  


Reactor de Cálcio Aquacare (para 1000L) que pondero montar esta semana



Em relação ao ultimo, e tendo em conta que o ph de saida ronda os 7,1-7,3; acham adequado iniciar já a sua utilização?
Normalmente o reactor de cálcio é desaconselhado por favorecer o aparecimento de algas, por outro lado permite-nos ter um Kh elevado que em muito contribui para o desaparecimento destas.
O sistema em si é novo, apesar de tudo vir do aquario anterior. O Facto do pH de saida do reactor ser acima do normal pode-me minorar eventuais problemas?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Gil,

Parabéns pelo aqua e pelo layout. Conseguiste fazer algo de bastante diferente e isso é de salutar. Essa passagem que se vê na segunda foto está muito feliz. :SbOk:   :SbOk:  




> Em relação ao ultimo, e tendo em conta que o ph de saida ronda os 7,1-7,3; acham adequado iniciar já a sua utilização?
> Normalmente o reactor de cálcio é desaconselhado por favorecer o aparecimento de algas, por outro lado permite-nos ter um Kh elevado que em muito contribui para o desaparecimento destas.
> O sistema em si é novo, apesar de tudo vir do aquario anterior. O Facto do pH de saida do reactor ser acima do normal pode-me minorar eventuais problemas?


Esta é uma questão que quanto a mim pode ter opiniões divergentes. Eu sou apologista que um reactor de cálcio só deve ser montado depois do aquário estabilizar. Se for montado de início acaba por mascarar algumas eventuais deficiências de equilibrios do sistema e poderá a médio prazo ser prejudicial.

O facto de tudo vir do sistema anterior, baralha aqui um pouco as coisas. Ainda assim eu tive uma situação semelhante como sabes e optei por apenas ligar depois de passados mais de 6 meses.

Com esse ph de saída não terás muitos problemas, mas a verdade é que também não terás grandes dissoluções de media. Assim, talvez seja de não ligar já!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Com esse ph de saída não terás muitos problemas, mas a verdade é que também não terás grandes dissoluções de media. Assim, talvez seja de não ligar já!


Olá Diogo,
Esse ph de saída é uma das caracteristicas dos reactores de Ca da Aquacare, devido, salvo erro, á injecção de oxigénio. Não quer dizer que o ph na camara onde se encontra a media não seja baixo, ou seja que tenha dissuloção!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo


Obrigado pelos elogios. :SbSalut:  
Em relação ao ter feito algo diferente, referes -te especificamente a ?

Em relação ao reactor:
O pH de saida é bastante diferente do ph dentro do reactor, isto porque o reactor funciona com uma bomba de ar e uma pedra difusora que ocupa o tubo mais fino do reactor (o fabricante chama-lhe tubo de neutralização), aumentando substancialment o pH de saida. Quando o tinha ligado no aquario de propagação a dissolução de media era bastante boa usando a media da marca (turbo granules)- são umas bolinhas pequenas.

É este factor que me está a fazer considerar utilizar o reactor neste momento. A presença de algas é praticamente nula, tive 2/3 dias de algas na primeira semana mesmo estando praticamente sem escumador na altura.
O Vidro frontal tenho que o limpar 2 vezes por semana, o que talvez indique ainda alguma imaturidade do sistema.
Tambem a grande maioria dos corais perdeu bastante cor.


Quem quiser conhecer melhor o funcionamento deste reactor:
http://www.aquacare.de/download/anleit/b-kalk3.pdf

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Olá Diogo,
> Esse ph de saída é uma das caracteristicas dos reactores de Ca da Aquacare, devido, salvo erro, á injecção de oxigénio. Não quer dizer que o ph na camara onde se encontra a media não seja baixo, ou seja que tenha dissuloção!





> Em relação ao reactor:
> O pH de saida é bastante diferente do ph dentro do reactor, isto porque o reactor funciona com uma bomba de ar e uma pedra difusora que ocupa o tubo mais fino do reactor (o fabricante chama-lhe tubo de neutralização), aumentando substancialment o pH de saida. Quando o tinha ligado no aquario de propagação a dissolução de media era bastante boa usando a media da marca (turbo granules)- são umas bolinhas pequenas.
> 
> É este factor que me está a fazer considerar utilizar o reactor neste momento. A presença de algas é praticamente nula, tive 2/3 dias de algas na primeira semana mesmo estando praticamente sem escumador na altura.
> O Vidro frontal tenho que o limpar 2 vezes por semana, o que talvez indique ainda alguma imaturidade do sistema.
> Tambem a grande maioria dos corais perdeu bastante cor.


Desconhecia!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
Assim sendo avança com isso - não me parece que seja um problema!

As algas no vidro da frente são mais que normais e eu também tenho, mesmo com o sistema mais que maturado.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Aqui ficam tambem as fotos de alguns corais:
O aquario está a ser montado praticamente apenas com frags de corais.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Gostava de realçar o crescimento da muda de eflorescens - impressionante! Saberás concerteza que é proveniente da minha acropora e não passavam há cerca de 6 meses de 2 pequenos pólipos que colei numa pedra e ofereci ao Gustavo!

Aqui a foto da mãe...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Gil gosto do layout ! :Pracima:  
Tens bastante espaco aberto permitindo bom movimento entre a RV e lugar para colocares SPS. Agora com as bombas escondidas nao vai deflectir muito o fluxo ? Podes colocar foto da calha ? A que distancia esta suspensa do aqua ? Que reflector usas ? Acho que teras lugares notavelmente escuros com apenas duas HQI's.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas




> Olá,
> 
> Gostava de realçar o crescimento da muda de eflorescens - impressionante! Saberás concerteza que é proveniente da minha acropora e não passavam há cerca de 6 meses de 2 pequenos pólipos que colei numa pedra e ofereci ao Gustavo!


Sim sabia que era essa a proveniência, de facto tem tido um bom crescimento, estranho é nao estar a fazer bem um prato, mas  sim 3, é realmente uma efflorescens ou será uma solitariensis ?
Ela está com cores menos garridas, a tua sempre manteve essa tonalidade?





> Gil gosto do layout ! 
> Tens bastante espaco aberto permitindo bom movimento entre a RV e lugar para colocares SPS. Agora com as bombas escondidas nao vai deflectir muito o fluxo ? Podes colocar foto da calha ? A que distancia esta suspensa do aqua ? Que reflector usas ? Acho que teras lugares notavelmente escuros com apenas duas HQI's.


Grande Roberto :Smile:  
As bombas escondidas (1 delas) será apenas pela frente da bomba, nao interferindo no fluxo da mesma, pelo menos é isso que vou tentar  :Smile:  mesmo que tenha que fazer uns frags de vez em quando.
Quanto á calha de momento não existe, tenho 6x80W t5´s  DIY e o reflector é papel prateado utilizado para embrulhar alimentos  :Coradoeolhos:  .
Penso que daqui a 2 semanas terei a estrutura da calha feita, e nessa altura colocarei as 2 HQI´s de 250W e retirar 2x80W , ficando apenas com 4 t5´s de 80W.
Assim sendo, achas que com as 4 t5´s terei essas zonas notavelmente escuras ? A altura da calha ainda nao está definida, mas estava a pensar em cerca de 20 cm.Tenho que encontrar aquele topico sobre iluminaçao onde estava o gráfico que relacionava a altura com a área iluminada.
Os reflectores das T5´s ou serão DIY individuais ou vou forrar a estrutura com folha de aluminio. Penso que a primeira será mais eficaz ??
Os das HQI´s serao projectores de encastrar que um dia  :SbRiche:   poderei mudar o reflector para uns mais eficientes.
3 HQI´s está fora de questao, o aquecimento e o consumo seriam exagerados, e é mais uma lampada, mais um balastro electronico a comprar no futuro.Consideraria 3 HQI´s de 150W, mas ainda acima o custo é bem elevado.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Assim sendo, achas que com as 4 t5´s terei essas zonas notavelmente escuras ? A altura da calha ainda nao está definida, mas estava a pensar em cerca de 20 cm.Tenho que encontrar aquele topico sobre iluminaçao onde estava o gráfico que relacionava a altura com a área iluminada.


Quanto as T5's tudo depende de localizacao mas o problema como sabes e que elas nao penetrem bem a agua como as HQI's. Isto nao sera problema com os corais moles ou ate muitos dos LPS mas se vai ficar dominado por SPS sera mais dificil especialmente nas regioes baixas do aqua.




> Os reflectores das T5´s ou serão DIY individuais ou vou forrar a estrutura com folha de aluminio. Penso que a primeira será mais eficaz ??


Se 3 lampadas HQI nao sao opcao entao me concentraria em adquirir reflectores individuais de boa qualidade para os T5 similar ao que o Juca tem na sua calha.

----------


## David Lemos

Boas Gil! Os sedimentos, nao te vao dar problemas, no teu aqua de propagaçao? Queria tambem saber se sempre ficaste com 1 ou dois furos de retorno, diametro 50? 
Obrigado e boa continuaçao, porque isso esta a ficar 5 estrelas :Pracima:  
E realmente como diz o Diogo, aquele passagem onde se ve o chelmon, esta muito bem concebida :SbOk:  
Abraços e força :Vitoria:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas David
Obrigado pelos elogios!

E esses corais como vão ? :Wink: 

Se te referes aos furos no aquario principal, o furo é de 42 e o furo do tubo ladrão nem sei, mas tem menos de 32 mm. Já experimentei fechar completamente o furo principal e o tubo ladrão dá completa vazão ao aquario.

A questão dos sedimentos é facil, não havendo areão é só aspirar  :Smile: .
De qualquer forma não há razao para eles se acumularem, visto que está ao nivel do aquario, normalmente os sedimentos acumulam-se nas sumps.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Sim sabia que era essa a proveniência, de facto tem tido um bom crescimento, estranho é nao estar a fazer bem um prato, mas  sim 3, é realmente uma efflorescens ou será uma solitariensis ?
> Ela está com cores menos garridas, a tua sempre manteve essa tonalidade?


Pois... essa uma questão que dificilmente vamos esclarecer. Já tive essa "discussão" em tempos com o Pedro Pacheco e não chegámos a nenhuma conclusão.

A minha teve diversas fases distintas: Sem cor, com muita cor e agora com um pouco menos!





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Gil,
Parabéns pelo layout. Está fora do vulgar e muito natural .Pode dar uns aspecto de falta de rocha mas quando os corais crescerem vai ficar un espetáculo.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Aqui fica uma actualização já com a estrutura da calha e com a iluminação definitiva montada.
Falta ainda Suspender a calha (3x150W HQI + 4x80W T5) e "forrar" a frente e laterais da mesma com MDF, bem como a fixação de ventoinhas e outros.










Queria ainda deixar um agradecimento ao Rui Ferreira de Almeida pelas ideias dadas e em especial ao meu amigo  Vasco Lobão que fez toda a estrutura ! Obrigado!  :SbOk:  

Mais tarde colocarei mais fotos  :Smile:  daqui a poucas horas é mais um dia de trabalho.

----------


## João Castelo

Bom dia,

Gil,

Já se sabia que a fazeres farias uma coisa como deve ser.Aliás, acompanhando este tópico desde o inicio se confirma isso.Tiveste também muito gosto com o layout.Tudo muito aberto.
Essa calha está também muito bem concebida.

Continua a ser um tópico a acompanhar.

Um grande abraço e coloca lá essa prometidas fotos. :SbOk:  

JC

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Gil,

Essa Acropora é bem bonita! A que altura vais suspender a calha? Pergunto porque como está o acesso ao interior do aquário é muito limitado. Como sabes nos meus o acesso é completamente livre.

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Ricardo 

Pretendo não subir muito mais que a altura actual, talvez mais 5 cm.
Isto porque o objectivo quando a suspender, é montar um sistema de roldanas para a subir sempre que necessário.
Talvez na proxima ou na semana seguinte o faça com a ajuda do Vasco, ou melhor, o Vasco o faça com a minha ajuda lol  :Smile: 

Quanto a esta  acropora é neste momento um dos meus corais preferidos, é pena é que ainda nao consiga tirar fotos que reproduzam as cores reais dos corais.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Mais uma vez, parabéns pelo layout - está muito bom.




> Quanto a esta  acropora é neste momento um dos meus corais preferidos, é pena é que ainda nao consiga tirar fotos que reproduzam as cores reais dos corais.


De facto fiquei impressionado com a cor, mas se dizes que ainda não é a real, então esse coral é mesmo fora de série! É fabulosa - parabéns.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Gil,

Muito fixe o layout,agora temos é que combinar quando ai for para ver esse aquário ao vivo.

P.s-Essa acropora esta um maximo,muito louca mesmo

Abraço grande 
carlos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Muito Obrigado pelos elogios.
Ficam aqui algumas fotos... necessito de treinar muito a fotografia..  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Ricordeas Yuma (falta fotografar as outras variedades que tenho)



Montipora australiensis (proveniente do Rogerio Gomes)



Goniopora já com alguma extensão de pólipos








Lobophylia oferecida pelo Ricardo Leão (Muito Obrigado), chegou em bastante má forma, mas teve uma recuperação espectacular!



Acropora Spp. (encontrei-a quase enterrada atrás do layout no aquario antigo)








Ficam mtos corais por fotografar, talvez quando tiverem um tamanho que dê para se verem nas fotos  :Smile:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está muito bom Gil.
Quer a montagem, quer o aspecto dos corais
Sinceros parabéns.

Agora é só deixar crescer.

Uma questão: Vais usar algum adubo ?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joao

Obrigado pelos elogios.

É impossivel dizer que dessa água nunca beberei... mas o objectivo é e foi sempre seguir com montagens o mais naturais possiveis.Foi o que fiz no primeiro aquario e no de propagação.

Tou a gostar do evoluir da cor dos corais,que perderam muita cor na semana seguinte á mudança, a nivel da coloração todas as semanas tenho notado algumas diferenças, aliás tenho aqui 3 acroporas que acho que me vão dar uma bela surpresa.
Acho que se consegue ter boas taxas de crescimento e excelentes cores sem gastar balurdios em aditivos e sem sequer necessitar deles.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Acho que se consegue ter boas taxas de crescimento e excelentes cores sem gastar balurdios em aditivos e sem sequer necessitar deles.


Estou contigo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Ainda não falei nos peixes, mas queria referir que tive um surto muito forte de cryptorian irritans no aquario 2 semanas depois da mudança, e durou quase um mes.
A minha maior preocupação foi sempre o Acanthurus Nigricans, peixe famoso pelo facto de ser considerado o cirurgião que pior lida com a situação de cativeiro e consequentemente muito dificil de manter, desenvolvendo com facilidade um grande numero de doenças primárias e secundárias e com taxas de sobrevivência baixissimas, muito inferiores a um outro cirurgiao muito semelhante, o Acanthurus Japonicus.

Todos os peixes tiveram bastante contaminados, o Hepatus inclusivé já nem se viam os olhos com a quantidade de parasitas que tinha, comia ás cegas.

O Nigricans pensei muitos dias que á hora de ligar as luzes ele já não estaria vivo, tal era o estado em que se encontrava. Possuia um grande numero de parasitas (corpo completamente coberto), barbatanas com bastante sangue e algumas manchas de sangue de dimensão considerável pelo corpo. A minha unica esperança na altura era o facto de se encontrar bastante gordo e a comer muito bem.
De facto a surpresa aconteceu, o peixe está bastante bem (espero que sem recaidas nos proximos tempos), bem como todos os outros.

Ao contrário do normal, que é durarem poucas semanas em cativeiro, este bateu todas as expectativas e superou uma situação muito complicada.
Foi uma felicidade enorme ver o peixe recuperar e já está comigo a quase 1 ano.

Nesta fase inicial em que o escumador não funcionava, e que eu alimentava abusivamente os peixes para manterem bons niveis de resistencia á doença, foi bom ver a excelente reacçao de todo o sistema, que mesmo com 2 semanas de vida, reagiu muito bem, sem nunca ter algas.

Talvez este facto se deva á utilização da DSB que tinha no aquario de propagaçao e á rocha viva, que em abono da verdade, é em quantidade muito inferior em relação á rocha morta,o que prova que a rocha morta tem igual capacidade de nitrificação / desnitrificação quando colonizada.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Mais uma actualização para o "blog"

(As fotos foram tiradas com a Panasonic Lumix FZ20, a antiga máquina do RFA.Vou ter que a entregar hoje,com mais uns dias talvez surgissem umas fotos decentes!  :Smile:  Fiquei mais motivado em adquirir uma boa maquina fotográfica.

*Alguns dos LPS*:

Blastomussa Merletti



Acanthastrea (desconheço a espécie especifica)




Macro Simphylia



Euphyilia Paradivisa




*Alguns SPS:*


Montipora Australiensis



Stylopora Pistillata




Acropora Spp?




Acropora Solitariensis/Efllorescens?




Acropora Valida



Montipora Grisea



Seriatopora Caliendrum



Seriatopora Histryx



Acropora Spp.



*Peixes:*

Black Ocellaris



Acanthurus Nigricans






Strigosus



Chelmon Rostratus

----------


## Gil Miguel

Fotos do Aquario:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Gil

Diria que é uma solytariensis, mas nunca se sabe hehe
Belos corais, os meus parabéns

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Gil,
Obviamente não vou dizer que está (não gosto de ver rochas nuas)um espetáculo. Mas para lá caminha pois tens umas excelentes peças, um bom layout, espaço no aqua e o mais importante acho que não é paixão é o vicio da aquariofilia de recife. Só te posso desejar boa sorte. :Olá:  
Abraço
JC

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joao

Espero que daqui a 1 ano ou 2 nao esteja tao vazio, os SPS é praticamente tudo frags  :Smile: 

Hoje vou ver se ligo o reactor de cálcio, tava mal vedado nalgumas zonas.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Gil,está a ficar muito bom,não tenho qq duvida que quando essas mudas todas tiverem crescido,o aspecto do aqua vai estár fabuloso. :SbOk3:  
Póde ser que num destes dias vá ai á casa do Ricardo e se consiga combinar pra ir ver isso ao vivo. :SbSourire2:  


PS-só um aparte Gil,não achas que um fundo em preto ficava melhor??acredito que aumentaria o contraste e beneficiaria as cores. :Cool:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Luis

Na escolha da cor do fundo, preocupei-me mais em dar um ar natural ao aquario ao invés do preto, que de facto realça mais as cores.

Quando quiseres, combina com o Ricardo.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Tens uns corais bem bonitos!!! O A. nigricans não é um peixe fácil, mas o teu está bem alimentado e bonito, parabéns! Os corais têm muito espaço por onde crescer, daqui a algum tempo vais ter saudades dessa sensação.

Um dos aspectos que valorizo mais no teu aquário é teres começado com uma grande porção de pequenas mudas, além de "reef-friendly" é espectacular apreciar no dia a dia o crescimento dos corais.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Tudo a crescer e com bom aspecto. Louvo a paciência daqueles que conseguem fazer um aqua com mudas - eu não teria nem tenho essa qualidade...

Abraço e parabéns,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá,
> 
> Tudo a crescer e com bom aspecto. Louvo a paciência daqueles que conseguem fazer um aqua com mudas - eu não teria nem tenho essa qualidade...
> 
> Abraço e parabéns,
> Diogo


Eu diria necessidade $$$ mais do que paciencia, pelo menos para mim  :yb624:  

Gil belos corais particularmente a Montipora Australiensis  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Muitos parabens pelo excelente trabalho {keep up the good work}

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

A questão financeira de certa forma teve influência, porque para adquirir alguns equipamentos aquando da mudança, tive que vender um numero consideravel de corais, muitos bem maiores que as mudas que tenho actualmente. Ainda hoje e por vezes tenho que fazer algumas escolhas no aquario.

Mas o motivo principal foi de facto acompanhar o crescimento destes frags todos (são cerca de 30 e poucos, quase todos SPS) começando quase do Zero, sendo os restantes na sua grande maioria pequenos corais de cultura.

Apesar de agora esteticamente ter um aquario vazio e pouco interessante  :Coradoeolhos:  , sei que com o tempo as coisas vão crescendo e acima de tudo quando tiver de facto corais a sério, sei que o gozo de ter acompanhado toda esta evolução de pequenos frags a colónias será enorme, e isso tem um valor, bem acima do valor económico.

Pode demorar 1 ano ou 2 ou mais  :Smile:  mas devagar la´se chegará  :Smile: 

Em relação á componente "reef-friendly": (boa expressão Ricardo  :Smile: , acho que é a obrigação de todos, alem do "apregoar", quero tambem colocar isso em prática.
Neste aspecto nunca é demais referir que foste praticamente o pioneiro nesta área (pelo menos é a ideia que tenho) juntamente com o Marco Madeira, e a isso sim, devemos todos dar os parabens e o merecido crédito.

Espero em breve poder voltar a montar o meu cubo de propagação  :Wink: .

Abraço e obrigado a todos pelos elogios!

----------


## Luis Marçal

Boas Gil,

O aquario esta mesmo muito bom. Muito bom mesmo... :SbOk3:  
Não deixei de reparar na "minha" Nephthea em "grande", por ser o coral de maiores dimensões, e por estar com uma belissima cor e saudavel.

Num aspecto tens razão, a "fragmania" não é só uma questão monetaria, pode torna-se num vicio apaixonante. :SbLangue23:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Oi, Grande Gil,

Amei esse aquário... o Layout está muito bom, e esses corais estão lindos... de criar inveja...

Daqui a algum tempo, esse sistema vai ficar fabuloso e irreconhecível com o crescimento dos corais...

Como fazes para meter os braços lá dentro? Tens de levantar a galeria de iluminação? Ou tem espaço para isso? É que nas fotos não dá para ver bem...

Força nisso!!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Luis(es)

Obrigado pelos elogios

Luis Marçal:
Apesar do teu coral ser de facto o maior  :Smile:  é tambem um coral propagado (apesar de gigante!)  :Smile:  Mudei-o para a zona central e agora está de facto mais bonito.

Luis Delgado:
A iluminação está assim provisoriamente.  Vou colocar a calha com 2 apoios no tecto e cabos de aço com roldanas.ainda falta tambem forrar a frente e laterais da estrutura de iluminaçao com MDF pintado a preto.
Sempre que quiser aceder ao Aquario, subo a calha.

Como está actualmente é uma grande ginástica mexer no aquario.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> ...O Aquario principal tem um furo de 40mm e um furo de diametro inferior, que em caso de entupimento do furo acima referido, permite a mesma descarga....


Gil,
 Acho que vou optar por fazer o mesmo que tu, ou seja não vou usar coluna seca.Podes colocar uma foto ou desenho dos furos de saída de agua do aquario para a sump?

Abraço
JC

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Gil,

e fotos actualizadas não há?
estou com curiosidade de ver o que se passa por aí   :yb665:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

E fotos? 3 meses depois deve estar uma maravilha.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Depois do ano passado ter sido bastante mau para o meu aquario (1 ano de total abandono sem mudas de água ou qualquer manutênção, adição de kalk ou utilização do reactor de cálcio e lampadas bem fora do prazo). Mesmo assim o sistema reagiu surpreendentemente bem sem mortes.
Assim venho colocar o desenvolvimento de alguns corais, os poucos que consegui fotografar com o minimo de decência  :Smile: 
Neste momento já estou só com t5´s (de momento só com 4x80W). Mas ainda este mês ficarei com 8x80W. Retirei as 3 hqi´s 150W.
Até ao momento não notei diferença nas cores que tinha com 3x150W + 4x80W  e com os actuais 4x80W , o que nao deixa de ser estranho.

Montei  tambem o reactor de cálcio (que nunca tinha sido montado neste aquário). 
Conto com um crescimento mais rápido agora, quer devido ao reactor, quer ás mudanças de agua agora minimamente frequentes ( 1 vez por mes)

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Lindas cores Gil, muito bonito.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Gil :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

É particularmente gratificante observar que apesar das vicissitudes que por vezes nos mudam o rumo da vida e que vamos ultrapassando :SbOk3: , a natureza lá se vai aguentando e de que maneira :Palmas:  e o teu sistema soma e segue cada vez mais bonito, inspirador, e finalmente, depois desta actualização, vou poder colocá-lo como referência e exemplo nos acolhimentos a novos membros, um exemplo feito a partir de frags essencialmente, não desistir, preserverança, e nada de mistelas mágicas/aditivos mágicos, tudo natural...e que cores, que desenvolvimentos
Fico contente também por ver que o pequeno pedaço de vida que em boa hora te dei, continua tão ou mais bonito do que o que lhe deu origem :yb677: 



Muito interessante este teu comentário




> Neste momento já estou só com t5´s (de momento só com 4x80W). Mas ainda este mês ficarei com 8x80W. Retirei as 3 hqi´s 150W.
> Até ao momento não notei diferença nas cores que tinha com 3x150W + 4x80W e com os actuais 4x80W , o que não deixa de ser estranho.


o que me leva cada vez mais a pensar que continuamos a "assar" corais quando nem todos o necessitam, ou poucos o necessitam de tanta luz.

Que tudo continue pelo melhor e que tanto tu como o teu sistema continuem a ser uma das referências da nossa comunidade.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

